
Edward Snowden Explains Blockchain to His Lawyer – And the Rest of Us - vinnyglennon
https://www.aclu.org/blog/privacy-technology/internet-privacy/edward-snowden-explains-blockchain-his-lawyer-and-rest-us
======
canada_dry
One of the best quotes from the article...

"And in a world full of shifty bullshit, being able to prove something is true
is a radical development."

Coming from most anyone else this would just be glib cynicism.

